# Gemeinsam Java Spring lernen



## Java.getSkill() (14. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

Ich programmiere schon seit einigen Jahren mit Java, C# und in letzter Zeit etwas jsp/servlets, html.
Jetzt würde ich mich gerne langfristig in Java Spring reinarbeiten. https://spring.io/

Spring ist ein mächtiges, populäres, weit verbreitetes Java Framework, welches es eben ermöglicht mit Java web applikationen/sites zu entwickeln. Deswegen dachte ich mir: Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Außerdem macht es in einer Gruppe nicht nur wesentlich mehr Spaß, sondern man lernt auch wesentlich mehr.

Ich suche hiermit weitere Programmierer, die sich langfristig Spring aneignen/nutzen wollen UND die gemeinsam in einer Gruppe lernen/entwickeln wollen.


Es sollten 2+ Jahre Programmiererfahrung in irgendeiner Sprache vorhanden sein. Wir wollen keine if-Schleifen erklären müssen.
Die absoluten Basics über Spring (ein paar Anfängertutorials, Setup, Hello World) sollte jeder für sich alleine abschließen. Das ist auch das Kriterium um zu sehen ob es jemand ernst meint oder nur paar Stunden motiviert ist.
Ich würde auch einen TeamSpeak Server zur Kommunikation zur Verfügung stellen.
Fixe Treffen pro Woche um am Abend im TeamSpeak zu Programmieren, Diskutieren und Spaß haben
Wir können auch ein Forum aufsetzen um konkret bestimmte Dinge zu bereden
Wir arbeiten/lernen alle gemeinsam die gleichen Themen in recht ähnlicher Reihenfolge. Macht auch keinen Sinn wenn jeder irgendetwas lernt und es dann keine Basis für gemeinsame Probleme bzw. Gespräche gibt.
Jeder kann seinen Code auf github stellen. Wie hast du etwas programmiert? Wie habe ich etwas programmiert?
Damit wir am Anfang einfach ein gemeinsames Ziel haben und in eine ähnliche Richtung lernen, können wir für den Start gemeinsam 3 Web Applications entwickeln.

1. Online Videothek, wo man sich eben Videofilme reservieren und ausleihen kann. Standard use case.
2. REST web service, welcher xml, json empfangen, auf DB(sql + nosql) zugreifen kann und selber mit xml, json antwortet
3. Ein kleines Browsergame. Oldskool mit Tabellen und ohne viel Blingbling.
4. Weitere konkrete Aufgaben/Projekte folgen mit der Zeit

Wäre natürlich super, wenn sich jeder mit der Zeit in einem Bereich (File IO, Formulare, Hibernate, MongoDB, Erstellen/Lesen XML/JSON, etc etc) überdurchschnittliches Wissen aneignen könnte. Bei den kniffligen, komplexeren Problemen kann man sich als Gruppe dann enorm viel Zeit sparen, weil sie eben nicht jeder für sich alleine lösen muss.

Die Idee ist es eben, dass wir "gemeinsam" lernen, Spaß haben, bei Problemen aushelfen, Erfahrungen und Tricks austauschen. Da wir natürlich nicht alle Themen abdecken werden, sollten auch die "schnellen" Lerner natürlich nicht aufgehalten werden und können andere Themen selber für sich alleine bearbeiten. 

Wenn somit jemand Interesse hätte langfristig Java Spring zu lernen, Web Applikationen mit Java zu entwickeln, dann bitte hier im Thread oder über PM einfach melden.

Edit:Wir sind nun min. fünf die Spring lernen wollen und einer der uns dabei unterstützen würde. Suchen noch weitere die lernen möchten, aber auch schon erfahrene Spring Entwickler, die uns ab und zu mit ihrer Erfahrung zur Seite stehen könnten!


----------



## Java.getSkill() (16. Sep 2015)

Suchen noch. Ab nächster Woche würde es dann losgehen.


----------



## PoGoMoTo (16. Sep 2015)

Das ist doch mal eine Super Idee 

Da ich noch ein absoluter Neuling in JAVA bin und die ersten Monate erst dran sitze, kommt das leider nicht für mich in Frage, aber da ich deshalb auch weiß wie mühselig es ist sich alleine durch Bücher und Foren zu arbeiten finde ich deine Idee super. Vieleicht sollte man sowas auch für Anfänger solch eine Gruppe zu bilden Währe nett wenn du mal ab und an berichtest wie es so läuft und voran geht.


----------



## BRoll (16. Sep 2015)

Wirklich Zeit zum mitmachen habe ich nicht, aber ich fände es cool wenn ihr eure Aufgaben / Ergebnisse dazu (also den Code) z.B. auf Github stellen würdet.
Dann könnten andere immerhin sehen was für Themen ihr abgedeckt habt, und wie man das alles umsetzt. Zumindest hätte man so lauffähige/funktionierende
Beispiele zum nachschauen wenns mal schnell funktionieren muss 
Generell hätte ich eher Interesse kleinere, bestimmte Teile anzuschauen, was da der Best Practice ist oder überhaupt funktioniert.
Wie Spring im allgemeinen funktioniert kann man auch selber nachlesen.

mfg BRoll


----------



## Java.getSkill() (17. Sep 2015)

Für totale Programmieranfänger wäre es wohl zu viel, wenn sie neben dem Framework auch noch Java selber erst lernen müssten. Wobei wir jetzt natürlich keine hochkomplexen Javakonstrukte verweden werden. Geht ja primär um den Umgang mit Spring MVC. Wir werden mit der Zeit auch die Ergebnisse unserer Programmierversuche  in Spring MVC auf github posten. Codereviews sind auch eine sehr gute Art um zu lernen.

Melden und mitmachen!


----------



## Madlip (22. Sep 2015)

Hi, das klingt interessant. 

Habe beruflich 3 größere Projekte mit Spring absolviert.

Im ersten Projekt wurde Spring MVC verwendet, als Datenbankanbindung hatten wir MySql, für die Templates hatten wir jsp in Kombination mit tiles verwendet. Zusätzlich für die Optik kamen Bootstrap und jqwidgets zum Einsatz.

In den anderen Beiden Projekten wurde Spring Boot/Security verwendet, dort wechselten wir von jsp/tiles zu thymeleaf und als Datenbank hatten wir eine MariaDB. Sonst ist vom Grund her alles gleich geblieben gegenüber dem ersten Projekt.

Warum ich mich nun gern beteiligen würde. Da die ganze Geschichte sehr umfangreich ist, würde ich mir gern privat auch ein Projekt realisieren in dem die Techniken/Besonderheiten auch vorkommen, damit - wenn benötigt - ich auch in Zukunft noch einmal darauf zurück greifen kann - eine Art "Code Collection".

Bin aber zeitlich extrem eingespannt ... :-(


----------



## Janeirio (25. Sep 2015)

hey, ich würde mich sehr gerne daran beteiligen! ich habe gute Java Kenntnisse und verstehe das Konzept der OOP.
Mit Spring habe ich allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen, wollte mich da aber schon seit langem mal einarbeiten.


----------



## Java.getSkill() (25. Sep 2015)

@Madlip Gerade wenn du zeitlich eingespannt bist, kommen die Vorteile einer Gruppe zum Tragen! Wenn du schon nicht selber alles im Detail erarbeiten kannst, siehst du zumindest die Ergebnisse der anderen und kannst bei größerem Interesse nachfragen 

@Janeirio Sofern du schon mit einer anderen Programmiersprache umgehen kannst, sollten die fehlenden Kenntnisse über Spring kein Problem darstellen. Sind ja hier um zu lernen. Während du die Basics machst, können ja etwas Fortgeschrittenere sich mit den Thematiken beschäftigen die ihnen neu sind.

Sind nun 8, die sich gemeldet haben.
Werde so langsam nun alle kontaktieren und das Ganze ins Rollen bringen. 

Suchen noch weitere Spring MVC Lernwillige


----------



## Janeirio (26. Sep 2015)

dann sollte das kein Problem darstellen und ich freue mich sehr darauf! =)


----------



## domjos1994 (2. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

falls es nicht zu spät ist, ich hätte auch daran Interesse,
aber ich weiß halt nicht ob meine Kenntnisse dafür ausreichen.

LG Dominic


----------



## lam_tr (15. Okt 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich hätte auch Interesse daran.
Ich habe privat schon ein bisschen mit Spring experimentiert.
Deswegen ist bestimmt nicht schlecht hier mal einzusteigen.

Viele Grüße lam


----------



## domjos1994 (15. Okt 2015)

Ehem,

bei mir wird es doch nichts...
Bin noch nicht so weit, wie ich gerne sein wollte.

LG Dominic


----------



## Maggot (16. Okt 2015)

Hallo. Ich hätte mal eine Frage: 


Java.getSkill() hat gesagt.:


> Wir werden mit der Zeit auch die Ergebnisse unserer Programmierversuche  in Spring MVC auf github posten.



Gibt es schon ein Repo wo man sich sachen anschauen kann?


----------



## Saheeda (16. Okt 2015)

Wenn es noch nicht zu spät ist, würde ich mich auch gern mit einklinken. Ich hatte beruflich bisher mit SpringMvc, JPA mit MySql im Backend und Jsp/Tiles im Frontend zu tun. Mich würden vor allem die Templatingsachen und die Criteria API für Datenbanken bzw HQL allgemein interessieren.


----------



## Cristian Gabriel (20. Feb 2017)

Java.getSkill() hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich programmiere schon seit einigen Jahren mit Java, C# und in letzter Zeit etwas jsp/servlets, html.
> Jetzt würde ich mich gerne langfristig in Java Spring reinarbeiten. https://spring.io/
> ...


sda


----------



## Cristian Gabriel (20. Feb 2017)

Also für mich wäre das  ideal da ich zur Zeit aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen keinen Arbeit habe, 
(Leute die sich das programmieren damals mit einem Commodore 128D BASIC später C und MD-DOS bzw UNIX aber leider keinen UNI oder FH Abschluss haben bekommen keine Job, keinen der auch genau so bezahlt wird! Bei der Fa. DANET arbeitete ich wie alle anderen an JSP/Servlets/Beans/usw nur um die hälfte des Geldes.       
Wollte schon selber ein Java-Ideen-Forum ins Netz stellen, wo sich Anfänger und Profis gemeinsam zur Projektentwicklung "Treffen".
Da kommt mir euer vorhaben genau recht da ich ständig am lernen von Java "Neuigkeiten" bin. Ich habe mir Eclipse EE inkl. Framework und einen Testserver Runtergeladen, suche noch nach einer guten online Dokumentation für Spring.
Gibt es irgendwas das ich euch Schreiben soll das ich "Würdig"    bin.
Mein erster Kontakt mit Java war ca 1992, also als es auf denn Markt kam, ich wollte C lernen und mein Onkel meine ich soll OAK  also Java lernen darin liegt die Zukunft! Er hatte recht!
Aus langeweile lerne ich mich gerade in C++ Stand 2014 eine, schreib eine Java Anwendung und die gleiche in C++ und versuche sie Plattformunabhängig zu gestallten (vorher bringe ich einer Kuh das Tauchen bei obwohl die neue Zeigertechnik um einiges Besses ist als die alte).

Um zu Thema zuruck zukommen, ich lese mich sehr gerne in das Thema ein und gebe euch dann eine Zusammenfassung, so braucht es nur einer durch zu ackern! Was hält ihr davon?


Kann ich über die Eclipse IDE eine Gruppen Projekt Arbeit einrichten das jeder auf den Code zugreifen kann? Ich kann gut Java Programmieren aber bei anderen dingen bin ich eher Anfänger, also verzeigt Blöde Anfragen!
Ihr könnt ernsthaft auf mich zählen; Private Mail metabug@outlook.de, bitte Schreibt an diese Mail Adresse!
Wer ist euer Ansprechpartner?


----------



## Cristian Gabriel (20. Feb 2017)

Ich will eine WebApp erstellen um gem, mit Anfängern und Profis Java Anwendungen zu Entwickeln, falls ihteresse besteht das Konzept besteht bereits, suche andere Intweressierte um die WebApp zu verwirklichen.
Lava Kenntnisse sind nicht notwendig, die lerne ich euch, meldet euch per Mail:metabuhoutlook.de


----------



## stg (20. Feb 2017)

Cristian Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> da ich zur Zeit aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen keinen Arbeit habe



Sicher, dass das nicht eher am Pornobalken liegt?  *SCNR*

Aber mal ernsthaft: Hast du mal auf das Datum geachtet, wann der Thread hier erstellt wurde?



Cristian Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Bei der Fa. DANET arbeitete ich wie alle anderen an JSP/Servlets/Beans/usw nur um die hälfte des Geldes.



Nunja, es gibt reine Programmierer, und es gibt Architekten, Fullstack-Entwickler, "Software Engineers" usw... Was ich sagen will: Für die reine Implementierung anhand gegebener Spezifikation bedarf es keiner herausragenden Qualifikationen und das spiegelt sich natürlich auch im Gehalt wider. Schiebt man das auf einen fehlenden Abschluss, macht man es sich entweder zu leicht, oder ist nicht in der Lage zu ernsthafter Selbstreflektion. Mit Qualifikations_nachweis _ist der _Einstieg _sicherlicher leichter, aber das war es dann auch schon. Ist man kompetent kann man sich danach auch in andere Verantwortlichkeits- und Gehaltsebenen vorarbeiten. Ich kenne da genügend Beispiele von Leuten, die auch nur einen Haupt- bzw Volksschulabschluss haben, aber den ein oder anderen Kandidaten von der Uni längst meilenweit abgehängt haben. Darum geht es dir hier augenscheinlich zwar nicht, aber du hast davon angefangen, also tu ich hierzu einfach mal meine Meinung kund.



Cristian Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Lava Kenntnisse sind nicht notwendig


Du willst also Spring lernen und dabei mit Leuten zusammenarbeiten, die nicht einmal (L)Java Grundlagen beherrschen? Das kann nicht gut gehen.




Cristian Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich über die Eclipse IDE eine Gruppen Projekt Arbeit einrichten das jeder auf den Code zugreifen kann?


Nein, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Eclipse ist wie du ja selbst schreibst nur eine IDE. (Wobei, ich möchte nicht mal ausschließen, dass man das nicht doch direkt mit Eclipse machen kann, aber die vorherige Aussage bleibt davon trotzdem unberührt.) "state of the art" wäre z.B. eine dezentrale Versionsverwaltung à la git. Eventuell mit einem "zentralen" Repository, welches ständig für alle verfügbar ist, aber notwendig ist das eigentlich nicht.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wieso lädst du dir das Eclipse IDE bundle für die Java EE Entwicklung herunter, wenn du eigentlich Spring lernen willst? Schlimm ist das natürlich nicht, aber was willst du mit dem ganzen Java EE Ballast?



Cristian Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> suche noch nach einer guten online Dokumentation für Spring.


https://spring.io/docs


----------

